# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Recurring Snowy Mountain Dream

## Hazing

Every few months or so I have this dream where I'm standing serenely on a snowy mountain. I'll just stay like that for a moment or two and then out of nowhere BAM. A HUGE cartoon hammer out of nowhere comes out and knocks me off the snowy mountain. It looks as ridiculous as it sounds, lol. I don't know where my body goes or what happens to me afterwards. On one occasion I woke up in one of those moments where I feel my body jerk like I'm falling. I have no idea what kind of significance this has, lol.

----------


## Haerodiel

I'll see if I can help. Remember, I can't interpret, but I can help you do so. Answer like I've come from another planet:

What are snowy mountains like? What is your impression of them, and of this one? How do you feel standing on top of it?
What kind of hammer is it? What is it used for? What do you feel (emotionally) when being hit by the hammer, and how does it differ to the way you felt before it did?

Some of the questions may seem kind of silly, but you never know what ends up being the key to helping you figure it out. It seems to be a very short dream, so include what detail you can.

----------


## Hazing

Snowy mountains are kind of peaceful, quiet places. A little lonely to be standing there alone but nice at the same time. I never feel cold or uncomfortable on the mountain, even though it's all white and snowy. I feel kind of happy on it, when I think about it. The hammer is huge and cartoon. It looks kind of like a judge's gavel, actually. I don't really know what it's used for. When I'm hit by it, I do feel unhappy, but only for a bit cause as soon as I get hit, I wake up. 

I think you may have helped me figure out the significance, lol. When I break it down like that, it makes sense. 

Standing alone on the mountain signifies me when I'm by myself. Things are quiet and peaceful. The hammer represents being brought back to real life. For the longest time I wondered why the hammer would be a cartoon. But I think it's a cartoon because the main aspect of my life is taking care of my younger siblings. So thus the cartoon represents them because it's youthful and symbolic. 

Thank you!

----------


## Haerodiel

Things do indeed start falling into place when you break them down. Yours was pretty short, so yeah, I guess it wouldn't take a whole lot to figure out what it was saying. But recurring dreams are the equivalent of the dream tapping us on the shoulder trying to get our attention to tell us something. Maybe it's saying you should try to make more time for yourself?

----------


## Philosopher8659

Scripturally--and perhaps Nostradamus, a mountain of fire is a great person consumed with the word of truth, a great mount with snow on the top, would be a great liar. Many people actually find serenity in great liars--perhaps someone with a sense of humor will knock you off your perch. who knows?

----------


## Haerodiel

But dreams have to be analyzed according to the dreamer, as different symbols have different meaning according to the context. A lion in a dreams has a different feeling and meaning to a lion tamer (excitement, adventure, confidence, strength) than it would to someone who had a family member who'd been killed by a lion (fear, terror, danger). Traditionally a snake in dreams is traditionally a phallic symbol, but if someone dreams about a viper they could just as easily be dreaming about a family member who is very venomous or acid spitting in their words, or it could be something else entirely; it all depends. I really don't agree with universal dream translations or dream dictionaries.

----------


## Philosopher8659

I suggest you learn from the source. Numbers 12.6 There are two classes of symbols, universal and particular--this is common to all languages. The key is that one must ask very specific questions while entering the state so that they know what page they are on. Just like when you were a child "mommy what is that?" It is a long learning process as one must realize it is their whole psychological foundation that is being shaped. 

Teaching via Lucid Dreams was to be taken away for a very long time, but to return at a point in history. It was called the famine of the word in one place, a darkness, a deep sleep. The second comming has been active for at least 50 years now. The seals on the Book shall be loosened as promised, I would imagine.

At any rate, it is not about religion, but about the evolution of judgment in man. This means linguistic ability. How one uses and understands language is directly related to sanity. Confucius understood it, Plato understood it, man needs to understand it in general.

----------

